# NFAA Mid-Atlantic Sectionals



## olt66 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wasn't sure what section of the forum was appropriate to post this in... here goes anyway...

Our daughter, Katie, shot the NFAA Mid-Atlantic Sectionals this weekend. She's almost 10 and shoots as a freestyle cub (10yds). Our home club here in NJ, Buckshorn Sportsmen's Club, hosted the shoot locally. Friday night she scored a 288, 25 X's, 9 inside/out X's. Sunday she scored a 292, 30 X's, 13 inside/out X's. She's shooting better than ever right now and super excited about how she may place.

*The 1st two images are short vids. Just click the image.*


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I just love to see kids get into this sport. They're the future.... I shot the Mids Saturday with a couple of young lads 15 and 17 at Midstate Archers in WV. The fifteen year old shot 58X and the 17 year old shot 60...........Unfortunately, there's not many places here in WV that take archery as seriously as they do down around Mullens, WV at Wyoming Bowhunters. These guys have done an incredible job of teaching and nurturing some of the most outstanding young archers I've ever had the pleasure to be around.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Awesome! 

I shot the Mids at Prince William Archers in Virginia. We had some kids shooting as well. Prince William Archers is as fine a club as you could hope for!!!!!

BHFS 300/59X, 21 I/O


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome shooting!!

KStigall - that's a fantastic BHFS round. That's gotta put you right at the top!

This was my first 'big' tournament since competing as a teen in the mid 90s. I've done some league shooting and some small local shoots in NJ to get back in gear..... My mental game was weak yesterday. Shot 299/44x, 7 I/O (AMFS). Just never settled down and fought the whole round. I didn't even realize I dropped the 4 in the 10th round. 

My wife and son shot also; it was my son's first ever spots shoot @ 7yrs old. 2 weeks ago he picked up shooting a hinge (sweet spot 2) on a total whim and shoots like he's always had it in his hands. He managed a 239/7x. This was my wife's second shoot and she shot 286/29. 14 I/O. She was pinwheeling agood number of X's towards the end. Wish she'd shoot more often.......

Fun weekend all around. Looking forward to States!


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

great shooting


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Great shooting by the youngsters! 

I shot at The Bow Shop near Clarksburg WV. There was a couple younger teenage ladies shooting but no "kids". 

SMBHFS and shot 300/54/17 Friday and 300/56/17 Saturday. 

Heard Dwight Canada shot 59/24 in BHFS down at Mid State with Uncle Gus.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

pbuck said:


> Great shooting by the youngsters!
> 
> I shot at The Bow Shop near Clarksburg WV. There was a couple younger teenage ladies shooting but no "kids".
> 
> ...


Missed seeing you, Paul. yep Dwight shot well, but missed one on his last end....


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow what a cool range!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, that's the brightest, and maybe cleanest indoor range I've ever seen.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

wa-prez said:


> Wow, that's the brightest, and maybe cleanest indoor range I've ever seen.


It is super nice range with 45 yd indoor 3D and bow shop. Just built 3 years ago.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone hear when results will come out?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

ned250 said:


> anyone hear when results will come out?


 today


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Unclegus said:


> today


You mean like 


today? lol!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

pbuck said:


> You mean like
> 
> 
> today? lol!


Yep. I just emailed the scores to you. I'd forget my own butt if it weren't hooked on.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Unclegus said:


> Yep. I just emailed the scores to you. I'd forget my own butt if it weren't hooked on.


Thanks OLD buddy! I appreciate it.


----------



## jake1bob27 (Jul 2, 2011)

where can I find the results


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

unofficial results :

http://members.localnet.com/~archery1/2014 mid atlantic results.pdf


----------



## Whackednstacked (Aug 9, 2011)

Way to go Paul and uncle Gus


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Whackednstacked said:


> Way to go Paul and uncle Gus


For sure. Big props to uncle Gus! 

And congrats to you too, Dwight!

And also to Kstigal. 

Some great shooting, guys.


----------

